# Willies fake Magazine cover



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok, I know Im getting crazy, this is it, and I will leave You all alone for a while
I was just playing with editing pictures


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You're funny.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I just love this Willy. What a character. You are so fortunate to have him Mike.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*Willie should be a movie star!*

You ARE crazy.........about your PIGEON!! Willlie is so lucky to have you, and you are so lucky to have him!! You are the perfect pair, a once in a lifetime experience!! I for one, enjoy all your posts! Joni


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Very cute mike. Willie loves the spot light I see.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Willie IS A star.
He always makes my day.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with my fellow site members! Willie is, as the Owls say, a HOOT!!

We always look forward to his new adventures!

You and Willie remind me of Bill (nbdyuknow) and the lovely Sophie! You both have such an extraordinary bond with your terrific pigeons! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to you BOTH!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Willie is a hero in my book! And so are you! By the way, has anyone ever told Willie he's a pigeon?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Love the Willie antics!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it would be neat if willie had his own calender...you could get very creative with it..and perhaps sell them too.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> it would be neat if willie had his own calender...you could get very creative with it..and perhaps sell them too.


Thank You all, You gave Me some new ideas anyway, maybe Willie could be a calender model, and actually, My Sister and I were just thinking about how He would make a great Childrens book story, or as Disney Movie or something, The Pigeon that acts like a dog! LOL!, He is sort of One of a kind


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would definately buy the calendar or book or movie.
You have a very special friend there.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

He looks a lot like my feral pigeon Sue did. Only Sue was plump. If he does do a calendar, will they be sexy poses? I have a female pigeon here...


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

do you know for sure if willie is a willie. Does he dance around and coo? Willie might be a wilma?? Still the calendar would be great.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mindy said:


> do you know for sure if willie is a willie. Does he dance around and coo? Willie might be a wilma?? Still the calendar would be great.


Got a point there, Mindy!!

WOW! If Willie is a HEN.... 

No wonder "she" is soooooo fond of Mike!! ROFL

Then again, Willie has never laid any eggs and Mike has had him(?) for quite awhile...

Oh my, a HEN???? Still ROFLMAO...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What a character this bird is and you as well. I think a calender would be just great and do put a female pigeon with him on the picture--Oh how fun..use your imagination.Thanks for sharing what you two are up too and I always enjoy it..c.hert


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Go Willie.........lol


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok, Ok , I hear Ya, No Im not sure Hes a He, I dont know howe to check, and , now You all want some kind of a Pigeon Porn Calender, LOL! Well let Me work on it! Thanks for all Your comments


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

If she lays an egg then she is a female. I'm sure you know that!!! Does he have a lot of time alone, where he could go hide somewhere and lay an egg or do you know where he is at all times. If you do and you haven't seen an egg, then its a willie. min


----------

